
Things mobiles have made obsolete - nreece
http://recombu.com/news/ten-things-mobiles-have-made-or-will-make-obsolete_M11191.html
======
chaosprophet
Actually I find my shiny all analog swatch watch much more of a fashion
statement than an iPhone, probably because everybody has an iPhone.

------
sorbus
My wristwatch runs for years on a single battery, and is literally always on.
You can pry it from my cold, dead wrist.

~~~
sunkencity
the thing that killed my wristwatch was my tibook and now my macbook pro. The
titanium g4 would give me small electric shocks where I had scratched it with
the wristwatch so I had to stop using it.

